# 6 Inch Shars and Grizzly Rotary Tables- Is There a Difference?



## Fairbanks (Jul 2, 2014)

Greetings-  I have been looking at the Shars and Grizzly 6 inch rotary tables.  Additionally I would like to order the tail stock and dividing plates.  Other than paint, they look the same online.  The Grizzly set up is a few bucks more but not much.  Is there any real difference?  Also, are there other companies in the same general price range I should be looking at?  

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## xalky (Jul 2, 2014)

Check the grizzly site again. They have the 6 inch with the dividing plates and and tail stock for pretty much the same price as everyone else's plain 6 inch rotary table. When I bought mine a year ago , it was the best thing going.


----------



## richl (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a 6" grizzly, with dividing plates. Ive been using it for 2+ years now.  Giving the abuse i put on tools, it has been holding up well. I purchased it initially to accurately drill holes in sheetmetal, since purchasing my mill its been getting a steady diet of plate. Works well within light duty environmen.  I have tried pushing it beyond its intended work window and it is not up to heavy use. 
Get a 6" chuck for it, make a tilting vise plate and it is an outstading addition to the shop.

Hth
Rich


----------



## trukker (Sep 19, 2014)

The griz looked very similar to others in same price range. Mine was grinding pretty good when turning so I took it apart to clean up.  It had a a good bit of loose casting sand.  And chiseled off a lot in there too. Works great now.  Maybe I got a rough one.  Might find a 10% coupon sent out recently.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 19, 2014)

Probably not much a difference between the two I would think. If you can, get a Vertex (Taiwan made Yuasa clone). Matt at QMT has great prices on them, he also has them listed on ebay last time I saw. Often I see Rutland branded RTs on ebay, they're made by Vertex just with their name plate on them.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 19, 2014)

The Grizzly H7527 includes dividing plates and tail stock for $331. I don't see one at Shars with the same accessories. I bought this one and it works well for me.
 Dave


----------

